# When David Heard.



## MeLikeTchaik (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone familiar with that piece by Whitacre? It's gorgeous...the choir at my school sang it and everyone started crying on stage because it was so powerful. It's one intense piece.

*EDIT* Just realized this is posted in the wrong place! Sorry, new here...if a mod would be so kind as to move it...*


----------

